# WTB Narcissus, Daffodil or Amaryllis



## PonderosaQ (Jan 12, 2004)

If anyone is dividing up the above plants and wants to sell any bulbs please PM me. 
Thanks


----------



## PonderosaQ (Jan 12, 2004)

Bump still looking.


----------



## Pamela (May 10, 2002)

sent you a pm


----------



## jnesmith777 (Sep 27, 2014)

I have white spider Lilly bulbs


----------



## PonderosaQ (Jan 12, 2004)

What time of year do those spider lillies bloom? I have red ones that bloom in summer.
Thanks jnesmith777


----------



## jnesmith777 (Sep 27, 2014)

Summer for the most part but around here fall and spring too


----------



## Pamela (May 10, 2002)

I sent you a pm


----------



## PonderosaQ (Jan 12, 2004)

Thanks Pamela. jnesmith777 thanks for your offer but I am really looking for bulbs I can bloom during the winter or spring flowers.


----------



## jnesmith777 (Sep 27, 2014)

That's cool well I saw at lowes they have several iris bulbs for right at $4.00 right now u might want to check it out


----------



## Kristinemomof3 (Sep 17, 2012)

Sorry to hijack this thread, but I would be interested in spider lily bulbs if someone had extra.


----------



## jnesmith777 (Sep 27, 2014)

Sure my email is [email protected] 
If u email me maybe we can work out a trade or something and if not then I will let u know how much for shipping and all


----------



## PonderosaQ (Jan 12, 2004)

_Thanks for the thought and the info jnesmith but I am blessed to have plenty of irises. Really like daffs that bloom at slightly different times and other small spring bulbs +amaryllis for in the house. Glad someone is interested in your spiderlillies_.


----------



## jnesmith777 (Sep 27, 2014)

I may be able to get some amaryllis from my parents house later this week. They are red with a white star shape. Email me if interested so I don't go pulling them up if not interested. My email is [email protected]


----------



## jnesmith777 (Sep 27, 2014)

Ps they r going to be smaller bulbs though and they do grow quick and are pretty ---- hardy.


----------



## PonderosaQ (Jan 12, 2004)

JneSmith777 tried to pm you but your box is full..


----------

